# Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' emersed vs submersed growth



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

i think its the same rate either way, cause i do both ways


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

With CO2 injected tanks, growth rate would probably be similarish between emersed and submersed. Without CO2 injection, emersed is hands down faster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinsung (Mar 17, 2017)

If you are using CO2, go submersed so you won't have to deal with the transition. I find even with CO2, emersed growth is a touch faster.


----------



## chrome_magnum (Mar 19, 2017)

In looking to do ground cover as well in a submersed tank. I'm going to build my own co2 system and was wondering how you meter your co2. How many bubbles power second and such

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

chrome_magnum said:


> In looking to do ground cover as well in a submersed tank. I'm going to build my own co2 system and was wondering how you meter your co2. How many bubbles power second and such
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The "best" count of bubble per seconds depends on what bubble counter you use. I would advise you to use a dropchecker to measure the "correct" amount of co2 in the water. You have to find a balance but he drop checker makes it much easier.


----------



## chrome_magnum (Mar 19, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> The "best" count of bubble per seconds depends on what bubble counter you use. I would advise you to use a dropchecker to measure the "correct" amount of co2 in the water. You have to find a balance but he drop checker makes it much easier.


I'm not familiar with a drop checker. I will have to do more research. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

chrome_magnum said:


> I'm not familiar with a drop checker. I will have to do more research.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nothing special at all. You buy 1) a drop checker 2) 4 kh solution. Fill the drop checker and put it in your aquarium. If it colors lime green while co2 is on your in the good range. The drop checker has a 2 hour delay; which means the color you read is the co2 level from 2 hours ago.


----------

